# 5D-III or 7D II for sport action and allround..?



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2014)

I read already a lot and it's getting more difficult to make a choice between the 5D-III or 7D II for sport action and allround..?
I am used to crop 1.6 now and its giving me kreeps to step over to full frame with my gear 17-40L / 70-200 L 4.0 IS.
My main course is sport pictures now, but i want to make more money out of the hobby and do some more beaty and wedding photography, the outstanding 5D is for the last two the best, but with 6 shots a second will it give me good sport actions instead of the coming 7D II which will be probably much faster (12 a sec).

so please advise..

greats from Holland


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd go with the *5D Mark III*, because you're not going to be photographing much with a camera that doesn't exist.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> I'd go with the *5D Mark III*, because you're not going to be photographing much with a camera that doesn't exist.



Well as you might guess there will be a replacement on the 7D so that for i mentioned it as a 7D II, but it can also be a 8D...


----------



## tron (Feb 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go with the *5D Mark III*, because you're not going to be photographing much with a camera that doesn't exist.
> ...


8D does not exist as well ... ;D or any other variation of 7D's successor for that matter.

So the previous answer stands. Unless of course you plan to practice your hobby sometime in the future... ;D 
In which case it still seems that 5D3 will still be your best choice since it is decent for amateur sport photography and superb for your other interests.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 12, 2014)

The 7D Mark III will be even better, maybe you should wait for that. :

The camera you can buy today will take better pictures until then...


----------



## Canon1 (Feb 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 7D Mark III will be even better, maybe you should wait for that. :
> 
> The camera you can buy today will take better pictures until then...



I think this is bad advice. While the 7D Mark II is sure to be a fine camera, it won't be as good as the 5DIV....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 12, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D Mark III will be even better, maybe you should wait for that. :
> ...



Even better, just keep saving. As long as you're beating inflation, you'll have enough for the 1D X Mark V when it comes out. In the meantime, keep using your smartphone…I hear there are lots of weddings and football games being shot with iPhones and Nokias. :-X


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I read already a lot and it's getting more difficult to make a choice between the 5D-III or 7D II for sport action and allround..?
> I am used to crop 1.6 now and its giving me kreeps to step over to full frame with my gear 17-40L / 70-200 L 4.0 IS.
> My main course is sport pictures now, but i want to make more money out of the hobby and do some more beaty and wedding photography, the outstanding 5D is for the last two the best, but with 6 shots a second will it give me good sport actions instead of the coming 7D II which will be probably much faster (12 a sec).
> 
> ...


If you are looking for a wedding camera, 5DIII all the way.

The 7D2 has been about to be released for a year and I doubt that you will be able to get your hands on one any time soon, probably Fall at the earliest.

The big advantages it will have over the 5DIII are weather-sealing (brides don't like rain so that's not really an advantage) and the faster frame rate, but then again, you don't need that because brides don't run very fast, unless they are fleeing the wedding, and then they don't want pictures to remind them anyway.....


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go with the *5D Mark III*, because you're not going to be photographing much with a camera that doesn't exist.
> ...



Welcome to the forum! If you hadn't gathered from the responses, there is a fair amount of burnout here from people asking about purchasing cameras that don't exist yet. As there hasn't even been a solid CR2 on the 7DII, let alone any actual hands on experience, it is impossible to give recommendations for or against it.

The general rule of thumb around here is if you need/want to take pictures now, buy what you want now. If you are waiting for some specific feature, it might make sense to wait, but if it's just waiting for something better, there will always be something better coming out and so you wait forever.

I can cite my own position on these two cameras, as that is something I'm weighing. I currently have a 7D, and although I am less than thrilled with the IQ, it does what I need it to do for the time being. I've been very tempted by the 5D3, but as I am almost exclusively a sports shooter, I'm waiting to see what the 7D2 brings to the table. I would also like wifi in my next body (which is a strike against the 5D3), but that's not a deal breaker. Should the 7D2 not have the high (and low!) iso quality that I'm looking for, along with wifi, I'll likely get a 5D3. But in the meantime I can afford to wait because I'm not missing any particular photo opportunities with my current setup.

Hope this helps!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2014)

sorry for those who claimed to have more knowledge about making my topic and question.

as my father always said;

there ain't bad questions, there's only bad answers..

for those who gave some good reactions, thanks


----------



## Grumbaki (Feb 13, 2014)

Sport = AF = 5d3 if you don't want to go 1d series.

Simple as that(?)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2014)

Grumbaki said:


> Sport = AF = 5d3 if you don't want to go 1d series.
> 
> Simple as that(?)



 thanks..


----------



## tron (Feb 13, 2014)

tron said:


> In which case it still seems that 5D3 will still be your best choice since it is decent for amateur sport photography and superb for your other interests.


 As I had mentioned too ...


----------

